# Need help!!



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

So I've had my girl on raw for exactly 3 weeks now started on Sunday April 23. Yesterday I came home from work and she had diarrhea all over the porch with a little solid spots in the liquid and she hasn't has any diarrhea issues since we've started the diet. I have read that when the"detox" is over they will have a big nasty watery liquid poop so I thought ok no biggie she is probably just rounding the end of her detox and on to the healing but then today she had diarrhea again but completely nothing but liquid so I'm concerned. Should I be concerned or is this normal?? Please help I don't want my baby to get sick just wondering if anyone else had seen this or heard of this happening to others?? Thanks for any and all help!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Also would like to say she's not showing any signs of being sick happy normal girl. And she's growing hair on her bald spot on her bakc right above her tail.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Icky poop can be so many things. If it's never happened before then I would at least call the vet and make sure there is water available so she doesn't dehydrate.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

no not normal at all


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When and what did she eat last? Could be a blockage? 

I would rest her gut for 24 hours(limit water intake to small amounts) and get some slippery elm bark capsules. After the fast, start a bland diet of cooked burger or chicken and double boiled rice, canned pure pumpkin. Give 2 caps of the SE mixed into a spoonful of yogurt, cooked scrambled egg or pumkin a half hour before you feed...do that for several meals. Consult your vet, but be warned they will probably blame the diet for the gut issue. I'd not start back on raw for a few days after being on the bland diet. 
Also make sure you aren't over feeding and that you are feeding a good balance of meat/bone/organ(but not much organ!)


----------



## GADDYHAUS SHEPHERDS (Mar 19, 2014)

Both my Shepherds, my golden and my pomeranian did the same thing when we switched them over. You would have thought they were dying. Layed around threw up yellow sputem, explosive water butt. We had actually mixed in two much new raw meats to soon. We went back to straight chicken thighs and the problem got better. One day they all sat up and acted like brand new dogs.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

She eats once a day at night and has the diarrhea sometime during the day. I may have added too much too soon. Going to backoff to just chicken again and see if that helps. I did give her some canned chub mackerel in Sunday night??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

I just stalked my girl going poo and good news she had a couple solid nuggets and the first few were mucus/snotty looking but the last couple were solid. Maybe just something I gave her I'm gonna stick with just chicken for a couple more weeks to make sure I didn't add too much too fast!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd go with 2 meals a day...sometimes the larger portions are harder to digest than smaller, especially during the transition phase. Mackarel is usually packed in China or Taiwan. I'm really leary of feeding fish from those countries. Sardines that are canned in Canada(Brunswick brand) may be a better option? I'm a bit paranoid when it comes to fish and the farmed stuff is not worth feeding at all.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks onyx'girl I'm looking into getting some fresh or frozen sardines locally just gotta find a local source reasonably priced! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just started raw not long ago too. Never had to deal with diarrhea at all. 

I bought the sardines from Canada and my girl gobbled them up. I noticed a lot of canned sardines were from all over the place. I just figured Canada might be safer.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Yup that's what I got yesterday and she did fine with those and that's what I'm sticking with from now on!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

